# Small Tortoise Recommendations



## TortsnTurts (Sep 12, 2011)

I want to get a tortoise or turtle that is terrestrial and that i can keep in relatively small tank. Ive looked at some of the more popular species but since im going to a reptile expo this weekend i was wondering if anyone could give me some cool suggestions.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi Tortsnturts:

Won't you take a few moments to start a new thread in the "Introductions" section and tell us a bit about yourself?

Where is the expo that you will be attending?

It makes a difference to our recommendations for us to know where you are.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Sep 12, 2011)

First off, no tortoise can live well in a small tank...even the smallest will need a minimum of approx. 2' X 4' (a tortoise table, made from bookshelf, laid on it's back, is a possibility). A few possibilities:














Refer to "Enclosures" for some other great ideas.

If you can supply (build or have built) that, my recomendations are, in this order: Hermann's, Iberian, other Greek, Russian...all stay fairly small, all make a great pet, if properly cared for.

And all will benefit from being allowed to spend time outside, in the sunshine, whenever possible.

Welcome to our little slice of heaven.


----------



## GBtortoises (Sep 12, 2011)

I agree with Terry about enclosure size and would add that if the intent is to purposely keep a tortoise in as small of an enclosure as possible, you might want to consider another type of pet that can live comfortably in smaller space. Tortoises are very terrestrial creatures and somewhat nomadic by nature. This means that they need square-footage in order to be as active as they need to be. Being kept in a very small enclosure will not only inhibit their activity, but also their natural instincts.

Some of the photos that Terry attached are very good examples of some very nice and well proportioned enclosures.


----------



## Lulu (Sep 12, 2011)

Do you have your heart set on a tortoise? If not, a leopard gecko might be a nice choice. A single gecko can be kept in a relatively small tank, and their needs are pretty simple (a substrate - which can be paper towels, a humid hide, and heat source). They eat crickets. If you're not into feeding crickets, crested geckos are also a good choice. They are arboreal, so they need a tall tank. They need plants (can be fake) to climb and hide in, and daily misting for humidity. They don't need heat -- in fact they like steady comfortable room temperatures. Best of all, they eat a fruit jelly you mix up from a powder. They do like an occasional cricket, but they don't need them.

Just some other critters you might want to look at while you're at the expo. Geckos are great too, and they are happy with smaller spaces.


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Sep 12, 2011)

greeks are good. if you get a baby then they dont need as much but as they grow they will need more. greeks stay small, around 8 inches. If you dont want a tortoise box turtles are good. three toed box turtles, eastern, all north american box turtles are good and stay small too. wood turtles are terrestial and are a little bigger than box turtles.



Lulu said:


> Do you have your heart set on a tortoise? If not, a leopard gecko might be a nice choice. A single gecko can be kept in a relatively small tank, and their needs are pretty simple (a substrate - which can be paper towels, a humid hide, and heat source). They eat crickets. If you're not into feeding crickets, crested geckos are also a good choice. They are arboreal, so they need a tall tank. They need plants (can be fake) to climb and hide in, and daily misting for humidity. They don't need heat -- in fact they like steady comfortable room temperatures. Best of all, they eat a fruit jelly you mix up from a powder. They do like an occasional cricket, but they don't need them.
> 
> Just some other critters you might want to look at while you're at the expo. Geckos are great too, and they are happy with smaller spaces.


there are plenty of other good pets too. (im talking to tortsnturts). red eyed tree frogs, tarantulas, scorpions, all that stuff. but there is a reason why you want a tortoise, so as long as you can take care of it, go ahead!


----------



## TortsnTurts (Sep 12, 2011)

GBtortoises said:


> I agree with Terry about enclosure size and would add that if the intent is to purposely keep a tortoise in as small of an enclosure as possible, you might want to consider another type of pet that can live comfortably in smaller space. Tortoises are very terrestrial creatures and somewhat nomadic by nature. This means that they need square-footage in order to be as active as they need to be. Being kept in a very small enclosure will not only inhibit their activity, but also their natural instincts.
> 
> Some of the photos that Terry attached are very good examples of some very nice and well proportioned enclosures.
> 
> ...


----------



## TortsnTurts (Sep 12, 2011)

GBtortoises said:


> I agree with Terry about enclosure size and would add that if the intent is to purposely keep a tortoise in as small of an enclosure as possible, you might want to consider another type of pet that can live comfortably in smaller space. Tortoises are very terrestrial creatures and somewhat nomadic by nature. This means that they need square-footage in order to be as active as they need to be. Being kept in a very small enclosure will not only inhibit their activity, but also their natural instincts.
> 
> Some of the photos that Terry attached are very good examples of some very nice and well proportioned enclosures.


I forgot to mention that I'm going to the reptile expo in Toronto


----------



## dmmj (Sep 13, 2011)

Terry are those your enclosures?


----------



## Lulu (Sep 13, 2011)

I did misunderstand then. I thought you meant tank size.  Have fun at the expo!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Sep 13, 2011)

TortsnTurts said:


> GBtortoises said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with Terry about enclosure size and would add that if the intent is to purposely keep a tortoise in as small of an enclosure as possible, you might want to consider another type of pet that can live comfortably in smaller space. Tortoises are very terrestrial creatures and somewhat nomadic by nature. This means that they need square-footage in order to be as active as they need to be. Being kept in a very small enclosure will not only inhibit their activity, but also their natural instincts.
> ...


----------



## ascott (Sep 13, 2011)

I think the size you talked about will be good for a number of species....have fun shopping for your new tortoise 

Terry, in your second pic is that table set on four wood chairs? Brilliant


----------



## Lulu (Sep 13, 2011)

Decor? These days my dining room decorating theme IS "tortoise table." I'm still trying to find a rug that goes.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Sep 13, 2011)

ascott said:


> Terry, in your second pic is that table set on four wood chairs? Brilliant



Sure looks like they set it up on chairs...


----------

